# Right Age to Spay?



## angellicam (Feb 5, 2010)

hi all

What do you think is the right age to spay a dog. My little shih tzu is 6 months and the vet said this is right age to do it - best to do it before 1st season.

I have been reading about possible incontinence problems if done early. Does anyone have any experience of this. She is very good at toilet training and has been for couple of months. Also what is about right price to pay - have been quoted £180.00?

Many thanks

Angela


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

Im not sure when to on age of your pup as a girl, I do know ive just had my boy Shih Tzu done yesterday, 3 seperate vets from different practices said it was fine as everything was down, he was cocking leg and also small/toy breeds do tend to be done earlier than large breeds, I also checked with other Shih Tzu owners I new and they'd all had their lads done about 6 months as were marking which Oozy had started to do tho not in house thank gawd.

I did loads of checking for about a moth before came to my decision as was unsure.

I also just spoke to my friend and she said people will argue for before and after 1st season but she had her girl done before and was fine no probs, she is now nearly 4. 

I also talk to some people in the USA who own Shih Tzu's and some have had their pups done over the years around 6 months to 7 months and all fine, tho in UK seems to be different opinion and people think to leave later *shrug* so many different thoughts.

also I think they go on weight/size for cost, my lad just cost £125, that also included his micro chipping which I wanted and Vet agreed to be done at same time so didnt feel it, maybe phone around and see average cost, I know its more expensive for a bitch.

not sure if this will have helped or not lol soz :confused1:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a read of this article, old, but very good information:

*Long Term Health Effects of Spay/Neutering in Dogs*

It is an easier operation when bitches are younger, as there are less blood vessels surrounding the uterus. Part of the cost for the operation is the anaesthetic, so it should be a little cheaper for a toy breed, £180 sounds average, I think it's about what I paid for my Lab bitch a couple of years ago. I also paid to have her system flushed following the op, so that she wouldn't feel as much of an after effect from the GA.

I wouldn't ever have a bitch spayed before they'd had at least two or three seasons, the general advice is to let them have at least one. I prefer two or three, so that you know the gap between seasons, and that they have a regular cycle, which you can't tell from just one season, so you have to *guess* when is the best time to have them spayed mid season. Although a lot of bitches are fairly regular, there are the ones that are completely different, sod's law! Also, it takes more than one season for a bitch to mature fully, Tau didn't mature until she was three years of age, although toy breeds do mature more quickly.

Although spaying a bitch does reduce the risk of mammary tumours, it is still effective as long as you have your bitch spayed before appox 5-6 years of age. I know of entire bitches that have had no problems with mammary tumours as they've grown older, and some that have them, but are still fit and active at well past ten years of age.

There isn't really a right or wrong, you just have to read up and make the best decision based on the information you've been given/researched. Obviously to prevent unwanted pregnancies should you choose to leave her entire for now, you will need to watch her closely if/when she does come in season.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would never have a bitch spayed before a first season. I would always leave it at least one season, two or three seasons for large-giant breeds. I want my dogs to mature physically and mentally before I start cutting bits out of them. Sex hormones are important for growth and are needed, why take them away so early when you don't have to?


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

I had my little bitch spayed at seven months before her first season-this is what the vets recommended--she is fine--a friend of mine had her bitch spayed by keyhole surgery--a little more expensive but less invasive,she was back to normal after a couple of days.The vets said less of a cancer risk if she was spayed before her first season.I have a cocker spaniel. Hope this helps--Denise


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I had my girl done at 6mnths too, befor her 1st season, she is now 10, and no problems, dont think it makes much difference being honest, personal choice and what your vet believes in!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We had our Bichon bitch spayed in November last year when she was just 7 months and she healed nicely and had no problems at all, glad it's all over and done with.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I would personally prefer to wait until after the 1st season to ensure she has matured fully. But I think it is personal choice to a large degree.


----------



## angellicam (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. It has been very helpful. Think I will go ahead with the op at 6 months - dont think our vet would recommend if there is high chance of incontinence. Don't think the benefits of the op would justify having this problem - seems to be quite a few who have the op before 1st season.

thank you all again


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Inca was spayed at 7 and a half months. It cost us around £240, along with medication and the collar.


----------

